# Micro chipping day 4th june Cranbrook Kent



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Rolvenden Cat Rescue are having a micro-chipping day on 4th June
at Rolvenden Cat Rescue in conjunction with Avid.
They are charging a nominal £5 with the proceeds going towards the cost
of training for Rolvenden Cat Rescue staff to do their own micro-chipping.
Starts at noon until 5pm

Rolvenden Cat Rescue,
Bower Valley (behind World of Water)
Hastings Road (A28)
Rolvenden
Cranbrook
Kent TN17 4PL

Please go along to support them if you are in the area and cross post so they get a good turn out


----------

